# State of the art in USA



## visenfile (Mar 30, 2014)

The readership may sense that metalworking skills and careers are disappearing .  Interesting article on welding in the US.  Get "Bloomberg Businessweek," issue March 24-April 6, 2014,  Global Economics, pg 19.  Some stats and overview of the Hobart weld school. Do it for your young relatives , M/F.  )


----------

